# Should we try to save mid night club car?



## Konstantin (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

I guess all of you heard about mid night club famous for their high speed wangan races. 

Some time ago i found one interesting bcnr33 which was in mid night club. 











Currently this car was imported to russia and it is in bad condition. Engine blew up and car stand still for abut a year covered in snow. 










Car is for sale and owner wants to disassemble it for parts. I hope he will not do it (at least he didn't for past year). 

Car still has full Garage TBK body and Panasport wheels. 

How do you guys think - is this car deserves to be rebuilded or it is time for this car to die? 

Actually i don't have enough money just to buy it and i don't know what to do. 

I have an idea of crowdfunding project (kickstarter for example). Kind of youtube show or something similar - "300 km/h quest" - buying, restoring and trying to get 300km/h on this bcnr33. But i need at least 10 000$ (usd). Should i try or it is a stupid idea and nobody will participate in crowdfunding?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

let it die


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> let it die


Keeping the dream alive then. Lol
Fix it up.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Take the rear number plate off and go sledging on it, it's big enough:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Fix up!


----------



## Konstantin (Mar 25, 2016)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Take the rear number plate off and go sledging on it, it's big enough:chuckle:


Didn't got it. It is a standard plate 520mm x 110mm. We don't have small squared plates for rear bumper in russia :nervous:


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Buy it cheap and sell what you can.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Kill it. 

You never know, if it's owned by a Russian then maybe it'll be on the receiving end of some bombs delivered by SU-25's..


LOL


TT


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

It's just a R33 let it die...




(waits to be grilled by 33 Brigades...)


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Its Pink Nuke it!!!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Buy it then sell it for 100k like those Kellogs cardboard boxes which have R34 GTR badges on them!


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

V-SpecII said:


> It's just a 2 door Primera let it die...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you will not get a penny in crowdfunding from other people to buy you a car


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I wouldn't give you money to buy it but would be interested in buying it myself. Expect shipping from Russia would be expensive


----------



## sunnyb11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing a respray couldn't fix.


----------



## SkyXenom (May 24, 2018)

*R33 mid night*

She was sale for piece, a men bought the side skirt and the front bumper for his drift car...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Who cares

Fat pink piece of crap !!!


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

Optimistic to launch a crowdfunding project to get you a new motor, regardless of any amount of YouTube videos.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

2016 thread


----------



## hoe2cool4u (Oct 28, 2020)

Konstantin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess all of you heard about mid night club famous for their high speed wangan races.
> 
> ...


why did he make it into a drift missile that’s like destroying history and pointing the middle finger at the mid night racing team because they didn’t like drifting as they said in one of there quotes “drifting is for the weak, we do maximum velocity.”


----------



## nordic (Aug 21, 2021)

Konstantin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess all of you heard about mid night club famous for their high speed wangan races.
> 
> ...


*I hope you get it or eventually got it. Let the soul of the car brighten up like it did once*


----------



## constant94 (4 mo ago)

hoe2cool4u said:


> why did he make it into a drift missile that’s like destroying history and pointing the middle finger at the mid night racing team because they didn’t like drifting as they said in one of there quotes “drifting is for the weak, we do maximum velocity.”


because it's fckng stupid russia


----------

